# Die-3-Wort-Geschicht



## Xectus (19. August 2009)

Also wer das Spiel kennt fängt direkt an für alle anderen gibts hier ne Anleitung:

Ihr führt die Geschichte immer fort und das mit 3 Wörtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Als Edin eine


----------



## Buldruil (19. August 2009)

alte Tomate fand


----------



## Xectus (19. August 2009)

und sie aß


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Kotze er die


----------



## Xectus (19. August 2009)

den döner aus


----------



## Anem (19. August 2009)

der Tüte von


----------



## Xectus (19. August 2009)

dem Shnell Imbis


----------



## Anem (19. August 2009)

um die Ecke


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

der lecker war


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (19. August 2009)

*Satzende*
Er sah ein


----------



## Xectus (19. August 2009)

dass er wirklich


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (19. August 2009)

fett geworden ist


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

und er ging


----------



## Xectus (19. August 2009)

zu *ZAM* um


----------



## Xectus (19. August 2009)

ihn zu fragen [mach ich mal weiter]


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2009)

Ob Forendiktaroren auch


----------



## Taroliln (20. August 2009)

mit Wasser kochen?


----------



## Xectus (20. August 2009)

Aber Zam sagte


----------



## Night falls (20. August 2009)

Ente kommen Theke


----------



## El Homer (20. August 2009)

*Satzende*
Edin war verwirrt


----------



## Kingseb (20. August 2009)

deshalb frage er


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2009)

Was Zam meine


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2009)

*Satzende*
Er erwiederte, dass

(Soladra, du machst teilweise sehr komische Sätze, lies sie dir bitte nochmal durch, macht selten Sinn. Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Anem (20. August 2009)

es Dinge gibt


----------



## Hubautz (20. August 2009)

die kaum jemand


----------



## BalianTorres (21. August 2009)

für möglich hält


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2009)

(komma) besonders für diejenigen

( Wirklich? Ich kanns verstehen.  Vielleicht liegt es an meinem Schreibstil, dann nehm ich mich mal ein bisschen zurück.)


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. August 2009)

(komma) die gerade eben (komma)


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

am Kacken sind *Satzende*

(Ja, leider.^^ Aber das lässt sich ja ändern, einfach mal fix schauen was du da fürn wirres Zeug gelabert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. August 2009)

So versteckte Edin


----------



## Hubautz (21. August 2009)

etwa fünfzig angefaulte


----------



## El Homer (21. August 2009)

StarTrek Fans, die


----------



## Hubautz (21. August 2009)

völlig unpassend gekleidet


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2009)

waren im Keller


----------



## El Homer (22. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> waren im Keller


hä das passt doch satzbau technisch net ^^ ich glaub du hast da was verdreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2009)

Er versteckte die leichen im Keller, das ist doch logisch.


----------



## El Homer (22. August 2009)

hm ja nur wenns der satz immer in drei Wörtern übereinander steht dann liest es sich so komisch... egal ^^
/ignore


----------



## Syniera (22. August 2009)

, um die Lösung


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2009)

des Problems zu


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

erkennen. Grade als


----------



## Hubautz (22. August 2009)

er sich übergab


----------



## El Homer (23. August 2009)

,kam seine Mutter


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2009)

dazu und fragte


----------



## Vicell (23. August 2009)

willst du 2Kekse?


----------



## Night falls (23. August 2009)

Kokosnuss austragen Verkehrszeichen


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2009)

dann holte er


----------



## Wildebraut (23. August 2009)

seinen Rucksack raus


----------



## Hubautz (23. August 2009)

in dem ein


----------



## Vicell (23. August 2009)

chemikalisch vergifteter Panda


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2009)

schlief und gab


----------



## Hubautz (24. August 2009)

ihm eine Ohrfeige.


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Ein Biss von


----------



## Hirsi325 (24. August 2009)

der grün-strahlenden Wurstsemmel


----------



## Lethior (24. August 2009)

verwandelte ihn in


----------



## Hubautz (24. August 2009)

einen unglaublich widerwärtigen


----------



## Lethior (24. August 2009)

rosa Hund mit


----------



## Roanoke (24. August 2009)

10 kleinen schwänzen


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

und einem sehr


----------



## cortez338 (24. August 2009)

eigenartigen Bellen mit


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Wolfsgeheul und Geräuschen


----------



## Lethior (25. August 2009)

wie von Baumaschinen


----------



## Xectus (26. August 2009)

(Satzende)

Da fiel ihm


----------



## Mcmacc (26. August 2009)

ein dass er


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

ja überhaupt keine


----------



## Hubautz (26. August 2009)

Kondome benutzt hatte


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

( Satzende) Da erschiehn ihm


----------



## Grimmjow19 (26. August 2009)

eine heiße dirne


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

und der Klapperstorch


----------



## Grimmjow19 (26. August 2009)

griff sich an


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

die Brustfedern und


----------



## Hubautz (27. August 2009)

weinte bitterlich um


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

sein verpasstes Mittagsmahl


----------



## Denys (27. August 2009)

das er heute


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Wegen Zeitmangel beim


----------



## Lethior (27. August 2009)

arbeiten vergessen hatte


----------



## OneManShow (27. August 2009)

Lol zu sagen


----------



## Hubautz (27. August 2009)

, auch nur versehentlich


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

fiel der Apfel


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. August 2009)

nicht weit vom


----------

